# Suggestion on tripod n ball head



## giritime (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi all,
I am planning to buy a tripod & ballhead, I decided to go with Manfrotto MT190XPRO3 tripod, can you please suggest a ballhead for this? 

Please suggest if you have any better model of tripod in this range as my requirement is for macro & telephotography.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Designer (Nov 20, 2014)

What would Manfrotto do?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2014)

Start at - what is the weight of equipment you plan on putting on the tripod / ball head?

I'm not familiar with Manfrotto but you want a tripod /head that is stable with the equipment you are planning on using with it.

Then a budget.  Otherwise we'll just recommend a $2000 tripod and $1000 head.


----------



## KenC (Nov 20, 2014)

Get one at least a size larger than you need for better stability and less "drift" when locking it.  I use the 496 (not the CR2 with release plate, just the plain one) and the biggest camera/lens combo I put on it is a Canon T2i with 100/2.8 (non-L) macro - not heavy by any means.


----------

